# NASAR Type III Exam



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

what is the best way to study for the on line NASAR Type III Exam? I would like to pass it the first time due to the cost. Does any one know of and practice test or study guides? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You could buy the book and look at the objectives? It is not a hard test.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

shows how much I know, what book is that


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

https://netforum.avectra.com/eweb/s...&prd_key=67621219-e38a-45c8-9dba-e042dc730ee8

hopefully the link works. If not go to NASAR's site (National Search and Rescue) and click on the link to the bookstore. You want the Fundamentals of Search and Rescue (FUNSAR) book.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The online option sounds pretty much open book? I just took the written test when I challenged the SAR II practical exam.

I have not take the test in *forever* (1999) but I gather the main differences were with GPS use and FEMA ICS stuff (ICS100,200,700,800,809) some of which I gather are "going away"


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

When I took it 4-5 years ago it was pretty much open book. Its really hard to fail if you have the book. Read it once so you know where to find the info quick. I don't remember if there was a time limit, but if there was it was a long time.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, there you go! It sure was not open book when I took it but a timed test. But it was still not that hard.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The online option sounds pretty much open book? I just took the written test when I challenged the SAR II practical exam.
> 
> I have not take the test in *forever* (1999) but I gather the main differences were with GPS use and FEMA ICS stuff (ICS100,200,700,800,809) some of which I gather are "going away"


 
We took all that NIMS crap for nothing?

Jim


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

IS 800b is being reviewed and IS809 is gone as of March 31st which may present a problem for those getting some of the NAPWDA tests. We learned that as a new team member is preparing for his first NAPWDA cert.

http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/courseOverview.aspx?code=is-809

http://training.fema.gov/EMIWeb/IS/courseOverview.aspx?code=IS-800.b


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Is NIMS 800 as good as NIMS 800B?
809 was no big loss


Jim


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I would suggest that this info be passed to the NAPWDA standards folks so they can update their requirements.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

it will be

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Speaking about NASAR has anyone heard of the talk of making your SAR II and SAR I have to renew every year or two. It would be NOT so much a biggy to have to retake a test, other than they are hard to come by and expensive, but the idea is you would pay to renew. ....... without restesting.

I heard this was discussed last year at the national conference but have not heard anything since but my address has long changed since I got my SARII.


----------

